# Sigh......



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok maybe I'm not cut out for obedience? Not Gabby, me. She got her novice title 3 up, 3 down, great scores, done! This open is killing me. 

First trial early Oct, "I" NQ the drop on recall by double commanding (idiot). Next day, Gabby doesn't come on the call. Both those runs she would have been in the mid 190's without the NQ's. Trial #2, two weeks later, she Q's on Sat (I don't remember her score) and I think we were 2nd behind an experienced team. Next day wasn't great. I felt like even though Gabby was looking at me and executing the exercises, she wasn't paying attention. When I set her up for the broad jump she suddenly noticed the judge was in the ring (at the end of the broad jump) and got mesmerized. I called her to jump, and she walked the broad jump. DOH!!!!!!

Class the next day, we threw everything but the kitchen sink at her for the broad jump not one mistake. Even had her jump people. So chalk it as a fluke. 

Next trial, this weekend. Saturday, Gabby is on fire!!!! Her best heeling to date! Her figure 8 was fine but not as "bright" as I like it. DOR nailed it, ROF fine, slightly off on her front (and probably finish), ROH perfect! One more piece, I set her up say "jump" and she walks it again......... She was working a 198 at that point. So I stop at my trainers she doesn't blink an eye at the broad jump. I moved it EVERYWHERE too. Today....well another off day. She was laggy on her heeling (weird usually she forges) and once again no come on the DOR. Retrieves were fine I got her bouncing before the broad jump and sure enough she walks it again......

I don't understand. A vet friend was there, did not think Gabby looked at all sore. I am wondering do I not warm her up properly? This trial I was better about not getting her out too early. It was a tight crating trial so her warm up was outside earlier and except for the jumping pieces she was perfect. I couldn't practice the jumps. I got her out one dog before did some cookie games got her attention and in we went. 

I do think she might be ring smart. She's a worker so it's not usually an issue but what's going on in her head?? I wish I knew a doggy psychic. I have done matches and she is fine. She knows all the venues where she has gone for trials, so it's not the "new" thing. Gabby never cares where you take her as long as she gets to go. 

So we will re-group. I'm toying with the next trial doing grad novice on Sat if they offer it, then Open the next. See if the variation wakes her up. Maybe it's just me? Maybe I send signals I don't know I'm doing? Why can't Gabby tell me??



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think she's just reminding you she's a dog!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

relax... those things just happen.. I would do broad jumps with distractions.. Have a strange person at the end of the jump with a clipboard.. toy anything.. and then put an agility jump side to side on the middle board... I would put the bar at 16 inches reminding her to jump.. not walk it.. Keep doing this in strange location until your next trial.. 
What does she jump? Titan jumps 44 and there is a lot of space.. Mighty jumps 24 which will be better for him.. I think he would want to cheat..lol 
Hang in there.... it will make the title that much more special when you get it!


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

@ Max's Mom

I can't believe it's over a year since we met at the Marshbanks WC .

I can relate to your issues since Jake is my Novice A dog. I'm not as experienced as others who can give you advice but I can give advice from a rookie's perspective.


We had issues with the Broad Jump just before we debuted in Open in July of this year. Our issue was that we would run up to the jump and then just look at it and I would literally say "Really Jake" , an agility dog doesn't remember what "over" means.
I made sure to continue training and I actually tossed a treat out as he was jumping over. This issue resolved. However, at our first show he ran up to the broad jump and just looked at it but I chalked it up to being our first show. We then Qed three in a row and he got his CDX the first week in November. I agree with Michelle's suggestions other suggestions. It will come together.

Now for the DOR issue you are having. We had no problems until we showed the weekend after he titled. I said "come" and he stood up and looked at me like I was from Mars. Never ever has he done this. However, I realized afterwards that we are now training way more Utility exercises. The only signal we are struggling with is "come" and I believe it bled over to the trial. Are you training signals now for Utility? Just a thought that this might also be contributing to the problem. It made me quickly realize I had major proofing to do. 

Hang in there, you will get through it. I firmly believe there's always something to work on and you just need to know that it's not just you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ann - talk to Raissa on this. I think she's been going through the same thing with one of her dogs. 

And don't let it get you down. It will get sorted out.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats on the first leg and the great heeling! It took me and my standard poodle Alder 15 Open runs before we got our first leg. I screwed up every way possible! Now, I'm showing my Golden in Open (2 legs, so-so scores; we have a sniffing problem). Trying to only make half the gazillion mistakes I made with the Alder boy.

First, if you have an instructor or experienced trainer friend, have them watch you during a training session and a trial. Better yet, film yourself. Could be the stress of a trial and your tension. It could also be that you are giving different cues in training. 

On the DOR, be sure to include an imaginary judge when training. In training, do you always look directly at the dog when you turn around? At a trial, you'll be turning around and looking at the judge off to the side, watching for the signal. In practice, sometimes look to the left, sometimes to the right, sometimes to the ring corner, and sometimes just to the side of the dog. It can be disconcerting to the dog if you appear to be ignoring him and staring at something else.

On the Broad, be sure your routine is EXACTLY the same in a trial as in training. Do you go to the side of the broad jump and stare intently at the jump as you give the command in a trial, but in training look at the dog? Vice versa? 

Above all, Don't give up! If X doesn't work, mull it over and try solution Y. If Y doesn't work, try something else.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Are you showing in open A? You could show in B to mix up the order for her.

Do a straight run through with absolutely no assistance through out the run. Don't praise anywhere you couldn't praise in the ring, don't correct anything, don't move a different way between exercises. See if that brings it out.


----------

